# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 7.5] Configurer une simple url rewriting (rcriture d'url) pour 2 sites

## Hepil

Bonjour

Dans Windows serveur 2008 R2, ISS 7.5
je n'arrive pas  crer/utiliser une simple rgle de URL forwarding

j'ai deux sites web et ARR *sur un mme serveur*
Un seul serveur derrire un modem/routeur

Le routeur NAT bien le port 80 vers ce serveur

Mes sites web sont *site1* et *site2*

Dans les rgles d'INBOUND (edit *Inbound* Rule), cres  la racine des sites web:

je cherche  l'expression rgulire pour avoir le filtre de base pour le site1
j'ai test avec : *site1(.*)* dans le pattern
le test me donne :
avec la requte : Site1.net




> {R0}Site1.net
> {R1}Site1


*que signifie le rsultat de ce test ?*

ensuite, j'ai fait pareil avec site2
mme test, mme rsultat avec un 'site2' au lieu du 'Site1'

quand je teste les deux sites de l'*extrieur* (par mon routeur donc), j'obtiens toujours le mme site qui rpond, soit www.site1.net

quand je teste les sites de l'intrieur, avec le port derrire, cd monserveur:80 (pour le site1) et monserveur:81 (pour le site2) c marche, mais ce n'est pas non plus la bonne url  utiliser par la suite !


*La configuration :*
Les sites sont configurs avec les bindings:
site1 : 80 (activ)
site2 : 81 (activ)

Mon serveur DNS est bien configur pour grer les zones site1.net et site2.net

*Comme action :*
option Rewrite
Pour Site1 : \\monserver (le port 80 est implicite sauf erreur)
et pour Site2 : \\monserveur:81
option *Ignor la casse* : coche


*Question :*
Serait-ce plutt une Action de REDIRECTION qu'il faut ? 
(dans la rubrique Action de "Edit Inbound rule" ?

----------


## Hepil

je viens de faire des tests de l'extrieur et a marche diffremment aujourd'hui.

Sans doute que des mises  jours DNS se sont faites, ou que l'extrieur de ce jour n'est pas le mme que l'extrieur d'hier :  ::): 

*Je m'explique :*

hier j'ai fait des tests d'extrieur par un iphone
aujourd'hui, je suis rellement sur un site distant !
Peut-tre des soucis/mj de caches aussi ...

mes nouveaux tests me donnent :
site1.net fonctionne : il s'affiche

Si je mets autre chose, en venant _cogner_ sur la mme IP (celle de mon routeur), j'ai systmatiquement le site2, quelque soit ce que je mette, site3, site 4 ... pointant sur la mme IP (avec d'autres site sur le mme serveur web, dans mon rseau local)

*questions :*

Donc la suite est de crer une condition peut-tre ? 
Ou est-ce que je dois ractiver le SiteWebParDefaut ?

----------


## Hepil

suite des tests sans aucune modification dans IIS 7.5

*Les caches m'ont bien jou des tours ...*
Aprs les avoir vids, j'ai bien toujours le mme site web qui s'affiche  prsent sur tout client !
Il s'agit du site2

Les DNS (primaires et secondaires) sont correctes  prsent
Je veux dire par l que site2.fr, site2.pro, site2.net et site2.eu pointent bien vers le mme site, cd site2, et donc vers le bon routeur.

*si je mets site1.fr j'ai le site2 qui s'affiche avec l'url de site1.fr*

*La suite :*
Alors ma rgle dans IIS ne permet pas de faire jouer correctement le Reverse Proxy ( de ARR)

Il me faut une rgle par site ( me confirmer) au niveau du noeud principal des sites dans IIS
Comment faire ces rgles correctement ?

----------


## Hepil

*Rflexion suite au derniers tests*

Il me semble que j'ai site2 qui s'affiche car il est sur le port 80 et qu'il est donc le site par dfaut ! (selon ma configuration)

Les rgles ne sont sont donc/apparemment *pas utilises*, mais pourquoi ?
La case Reverse Proxy a t coche dans IIS

*Question :*
O trouver une procdure de configuration pour faire du Reverse proxy simple ?

----------


## Hepil

J'ai trouv un peu de doc, ici, sur Reverse proxy ARR et Sharepoint, mais je n'utilise pas SharePoint moi !

*Faut-il crer une Server FARM* pour mes deux sites web , comme s'ils taient sur deux autres serveurs ?
Cd comme si j'avais 3 serveurs en fait :
- ARR
- site 1
- site 2

Je viens de lire que  la fin de la cration les rgles de rewriting sont cres ventuellement automatiquement

J'aurai juste  les tester  et  en tirer les conclusions qui s'imposent

----------


## Hepil

rien ?
mme pas un vote  ::(:   ::cry:: 
mais au moins on lit les posts  ::): 

Le sujet intresse du monde ... ::P: 

je suis actuellement sur le site de http://www.iis.net, et plus particulirement sur cette page l

bonne lecture ...

----------


## Hepil

Bonjour

J'ai cr un *Server Farm sur ARR* tel que propos ici

Du coup je bnficie effectivement de la cration automatique de rgles de routage et de rcriture d'URL.

On n'utilise plus les Expression Rgulires (REGEX) mais le wildCard (?) dans l'exemple que j'ai suivi.
je conserve cela !

On me propose aussi de paramtrer le *load balancing*. Pourquoi pas ... j'ai deux serveur physiques aussi, mais avec des sites web diffrents sur chacun. Donc je ne ferai jamais du rel load balancing tant que je ne mets pas le mme site web sur des serveurs diffrents. C'est juste du transfert de la requte sur le bon serveur dans mon cas. Mais je conserve aussi l'ide car la configuration et la problmatique se rapproche des miennes

J'ai disabled toutes mes rgles et laiss uniquement celles cres ici.
Toutefois, je ne teste que l'HTTP et pas encore l'HTTPS
et je rajoute une deuxime rgle pour mon deuxime site, identiquement  la premire. Derrire chaque url (les deux sites points) je rajoute le port correspondant.

J'obtiens un rsultat identique : *les deux url pointent toujours sur le mme site web !*
_
la vrit est ailleurs ..._

----------


## Hepil

bonjour

pour info, voici les explications relatives aux *Variables Servers*, ici

Pour la configuration gnrale, je sais aussi qu'*il faut cocher URL rewritting avec l'utilisation du Proxy et son IP* (ou nom de serveur, ou nom de la Servers farms...), en bas dans le setting de ARR (noeud gnral  gauche dans IIS).

Sinon ARR n'utilise pas les rgles d'url rewritting et ne le dit pas !

----------


## Hepil

Je pense que j'ai tout lu !
je n'arrive pas  faire du reverse proxy, mme avec de simple url o il n'y a rien  rcrire, juste le port  changer

Du coup je me dit que a vient d'ailleurs ...
j'ai install la version ARR 3.0 en lieu et place de la version 2.5
J'ai reboot le server ... au cas o
J'ai reconfigur ARR en DOT.Net 4.0 en lieu et place de dot net 3.5 (je crois)
J'ai fait des rgles automatiques
J'ai fait des rgles manuelles
J'ai filtr avec des conditions, puis les ai supprimes
J'ai chang les ports, les url, les adresses, les DNS, les serveurs aussi !!!

J'ai mis  jour Mon SITE web et l :  plus rien ne marche mme pas le site web : erreur sur un script SQL pour la mise  jour e ma BD, rien  voir avec ARR !

Maintenant j'en suis  TFS, pour les mises  jours du code des sites web et leur dploiement

et ARR ? je vais tout recommencer  zro pour les rgles avec deux pages HTML simples

merci de votre coute, @ plus tard


... a fait du bien de parler tout seul, on a l'impression de bien se comprendre ...  ::P:

----------

